# Training for Providers/E & M



## medicalsec (Feb 1, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone can recommend a good training program that a provider can use to teach them about E & M charges. I would prefer a CD that they can use at home that gives a really detailed explanation. Just handing them these detailed cheat sheets just seem to create more massive confusion. I am amazed at how many providers in our area have a friend or relative that do their coding. They base their coding picks on if it "sounds like a really hard thing." I can't believe that so many offices have no clue that their is any rhyme or reason to choosing the codes.  I have seen some pick 5 or 6 codes for a procedure when actually one would apply!

Thanks

De


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 1, 2009)

Since you mentioned a CD, maybe they would be interested in this.......

http://www.emuniversity.com/EMCoding_cd_roms.html

There are many, many freebies on this site.  I have providers that refer to this free information for help. (Look to the left for all the "help tabs")

http://www.emuniversity.com/OfficeEncounters.html

I highly recommend using CMS's site...........

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEdWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 1, 2009)

rebeccawoodward said:


> Since you mentioned a CD, maybe they would be interested in this.......
> 
> http://www.emuniversity.com/EMCoding_cd_roms.html
> 
> ...



I too recommend using emuniversity, there is a plethora of learning tools on there for providers and us coders as well.  About 2 years ago I took some info from CPT, AMA and carved out what I needed and wanted and made up my own training for my doctors.  It works well for me and I have also referred my physicians to the emuniversity site as well.

It works out well when training new physicians and also as a refresher for my other physicians.


----------



## khawman (Feb 2, 2009)

*Training*

Don't forget to look at your Medicare Contractor's website. Our Contractor (HighMark Medicare) gives free E/M scoresheet training seminars at the various hospitals, which is also approved by the AAPC for 3 CEU's.


----------

